# Tumbler noise dampening advice please



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 16, 2010)

Two of my three kids have (finally) moved out enough for there to be a small bottle room, the problem being that it is upstairs.  By simply closing doors we've eliminated the majority of noise EXCEPT for directly below the tumbler...which is over our computer.  Do you have any advice for dampening the vibration coming through the floor to the room below? 

 Thanks and happy holidays,
 Barbara


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

Couldn't you set it on a rubber mat?


----------



## suzanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Motors don't vibrate, all their motion is circular. If it is making noise the bearings are probably wearing out.  You should make sure it is securely mounted on whatever you mounted on, and bolted to the floor would be good too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

Anything that moves is going to vibrate and resonate though every thing it's in contact with. Even a light bulb vibrates at the 60 hz it runs on. I think it was Tesla that tried to accomplish bringing a building down with one of his doomsday machines.
 The best you can do is dampen it with insulation underneath or suspend the whole thing with bungies (or something) connected to the ceiling. Try to tighten the belt to smooth out belt lash if that's the cause.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

We used to hang stereos so that the albums wouldnt skip when everyone was jumping up and down to the music.I would think that would work better than rubber feet like they use on generators and compressors.Also,if you can somewhat encase the motor in an insulated box,or maybe the whole rig,that will help cut the noise.The roller bearings shouldnt be making much noise anyway,but a little oil or grease (if they have grease nipples) wouldnt hurt.Worse case scenario,move the computer.[&o]


----------



## chosi (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's my not-so-elegant solution:
     I took some thick carpet insulation, put it under the tumbler, then built a box and glued carpet insulation to the inside of the box.   It was a lot of work and it only slightly muffles the sound of the tumbler.

 I also make adjustments often.  Things like adjusting the drive belt, making the whole thing more level (or sometimes less level) can make a big improvement, but they don't last long.


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2010)

Chosi... take the parenthesis ) out of your link to your website in order for it to work. []


----------



## chosi (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks woody.

 By the way, the other thing I did to reduce tumbler noise was add weatherstripping around the door to the room where my tumbler is.  Plugging the small cracks helps reduce noise a bit.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow...once you get Chosi's link right you go to a beautifully organized and photographed site!

 The noise problem is diminished.  Yesterday we had Lowe's sound boards on the table top with leftover pieces of 3/8" thick specialized automotive foam insulation from our son sandwiched in-between, which didn't work well.  Today we sacrificed one of the kids' left-behind twin mattress pads, putting a melamine board and then a rug over the pad....success!  

 Many thanks for the help,
 Barbara


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 17, 2010)

rubber belts like the ones used for vacuum cleaners that fit around the tubes also help keep the noise down..........


 jim


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 17, 2010)

I have an old home, and my garage/barn is detached from the house, I have it out there.  Mind you, in the summer, with our windows open, you can on a still summer night, still hear the thing, very faintly, but still hear it.  The garage doors and windows are closed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2010)

It's probably not very likely but you may want to keep an eye out for rug creep.


----------



## splante (Dec 24, 2010)

*RE: question on tumbling*

opps sorry created a new post by mistake


----------

